# led lighting from ebay for reef tank?



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

i was looking at this... http://www.ebay.ca/itm/42-24-LED-Wa...ltDomain_0&hash=item2c68a156d5#ht_2563wt_1163

if your experienced with led's let me know how this would be in a 46 gallon reef. im going to install in on my t5ho fixture and on it at night to give the nice shimmer i like and make the corals colours kind of come out.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Personally I think it should work all right. Don't expect it to be bright enough to replace actinics, but as a moonlight, it should be fine. Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

50seven said:


> Personally I think it should work all right. Don't expect it to be bright enough to replace actinics, but as a moonlight, it should be fine. Let us know how it turns out!


i have actinics. this is more for the night time shimmer. im still deciding.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah, shimmer is really all you're going to get with that. Often they have a way of making them look a lot brighter in the ad than they are in real.


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

50seven said:


> Yeah, shimmer is really all you're going to get with that. Often they have a way of making them look a lot brighter in the ad than they are in real.


ya i figured it wouldnt be to bright. ill let you guys know if i get it. might just put the money into other things. still setting up my reef so corals and cuc will be needed.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

Go to Walmart, go to auto section and find accessories. You can get led strips that have 3m adhesive on the back so the just stick on and they are waterproof and much better then these. I bought the dual 12" strip of super bright blue LEDs and I'm using them as actinic supplementation and its working really well. My corals have shown noticeable improvement since installing them. But if you just want moon lights they have small strips also for cheap and all you will need is a 12v power supply.


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

cablemike said:


> Go to Walmart, go to auto section and find accessories. You can get led strips that have 3m adhesive on the back so the just stick on and they are waterproof and much better then these. I bought the dual 12" strip of super bright blue LEDs and I'm using them as actinic supplementation and its working really well. My corals have shown noticeable improvement since installing them. But if you just want moon lights they have small strips also for cheap and all you will need is a 12v power supply.


thanks for heads up. i work at walmart so i will check it out!


----------

